
“The Code Lumberjacks” – a simple analogy about how effective programmers think - aappleby
https://docs.google.com/document/d/16DFBJcsqs5aHWz6cX0zGeUEQ_SxSNBUnKpwEknGXFvE
======
aappleby
My wife has been teaching herself to program for the last year - one of her
big challenges has been understanding when to hack on a problem until it's
solved versus when to go looking for sharper tools.

She found this analogy quite helpful, and I hope others in the same boat will
find it helpful as well.

------
drallison
Trees and forests may not be the right context. Weeds and the vegetable garden
may be better. The third time out, a tool that removes weeds may look pretty
good.

~~~
aappleby
Hmm, that's probably also a good place to start an analogy about code
maintenance. Weed by hand first, then weed using good tools, then automate
your weeding if things get out of hand.

